# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  MandoCasters: Solid Body vs Semi-Hollow

## journeybear

I just received a 5-string Fender MandoCaster I bought on ebay. I thought I was getting a bargain - maybe I am, I dunno, as I see them advertised in the $2500 - $3000 range, and I paid all of $400 and change. BUT now that I have it in my hands and can look at it, I'm a little leery, and wonder if I paid too much. 

I see it's a FM-60E, made in Korea rather recently, semi-hollow body. So it's definitely NOT what I was hoping for - vintage solid-body - but it does seem serviceable. I'm afraid that I might encounter some unwanted feedback problems (wanted feedback is cool) with that f-hole, and the C string seems to have an intonation problem. Might be able to tweak that. I do like the double pickups w/ toggle switch, and it has a good strong signal. 

Does anybody here have one of these and have any advice/suggestions for getting the most out of this? I'd appreciate it.

----------


## Uncle_Nate

It sounds like you got the fm-60 confused with the old fender mandocasters, which as you stated, can easily go for 2500. You actually payed pretty standard price for the fm-60. If I remember correctly, the fm60 has a adjustable bridge, which means you should be able to fix the intonation on the C string. As to feedback, I played a friend of mines fm60 at a gig once, and didn't have feedback probs. I was playing through a micd blues junior. Oh well, I can definitely understand your disappointment if you thought you were getting a vintage, but hey, it could be worse, the fm60 aint a terrible electric mando. Well, good luck!

----------


## Christian McKee

I've played those instruments with drummers, and you can get pretty loud before feedback, and you can control the feedback nicely.  It's not "peizo howl" at least.  My concern was about the C string, but I never really put any energy into getting that worked on since the instrument was a loaner.  As far as getting the most out of it goes, take it for a setup, then plug it into an all tube amp and turn it up!

Christian

----------


## mrmando

In a couple of weeks I am going to conduct a test. I will have on hand: 

Jerman 5-string, semi-hollow, no sound hole
Fender FM-60E 5-string, semi-hollow, sound hole
Mann EM-5, hollow, sound hole
Bacorn 5-string, solid, no sound hole
Roberts Tiny Moore 5-string, solid, no sound hole 

The plan is to run each of these both clean and through an overdrive pedal and see how loud I can get them before they feed back. I will record the test on an MP3 recorder and make the results available. 

$400 is a decent price for the FM-60E ... I don't recall any recent eBay ads for an FM-60E that I thought were misleading. "Mandocaster" could reasonably apply to any of the "FM" instruments (except, methinks, the FM52E ... and maybe not the FM62SCE either). Fender never registered "Mandocaster" as a trademark, so it's hard to accuse anyone of misusing the term.

----------


## allezlesbleus

> "Mandocaster" could reasonably apply to any of the "FM" instruments (except, methinks, the FM52E ... and maybe not the FM62SCE either). Fender never registered "Mandocaster" as a trademark, so it's hard to accuse anyone of misusing the term.


I disagree, I think that it's pretty misleading. A mandocaster definitely refers to the solidbody emando with the basic shape of a stratocaster. Which is exactly what the buyer thought he was getting.

ALB

----------


## mrmando

> I disagree, I think that it's pretty misleading. A mandocaster definitely refers to the solidbody emando with the basic shape of a stratocaster. Which is exactly what the buyer thought he was getting.


Anyone who's reasonably informed about vintage "Mandocasters" knows that they had only four strings, one pickup, and no soundhole. So anyone who buys an instrument clearly depicted as having five strings, a soundhole and two pickups cannot reasonably expect to be getting a vintage "Mandocaster." 

Journeybear's instrument is, in all probability, this one. Yes, the ad uses the term "Mandocaster," but it also includes one picture clearly showing the soundhole, pickups, and number of strings -- _and_ states that the instrument was purchased "new" only "six or seven years ago." Clearly the eBay seller was not trying to convince anyone that he had a vintage Mandocaster for sale.

Would you say that the FM-984 is a Mandocaster? It has a very similar profile to the vintage ones. How about the FM-988 or the FM-61SE?

Ricky Skaggs used the term "Mandocaster" for the Joe Glaser instrument he played in the '80s; Eastwood uses it for the 8-string Tele-style instrument they currently produce. Neither Eastwood nor Ricky is in any danger of being sued by Fender for trademark infringement -- because there _is_ no trademark.

Five minutes on Emando.com would clear all of this up ...

----------


## Christian McKee

Martin, do you have a meter to measure decible levels when you do your test?  I suspect you'll hit feedback with a distortion pedal at lower volume levels than with clean sounds.  I find it can get hard to tell which is louder, since overdrive "sounds" louder.  Regardless, I'll be curious to hear the results...

Christian

----------


## mrmando

I don't have a decibel meter. We'll just be going by the knob settings on the overdrive pedal and the Blues Jr. It'll be somewhat subjective, but I hope we can get a sense of what the instruments will tolerate relative to other instruments under the same conditions.

Don't try this at home unless you have a Danelectro Daddy-O, an unmodified Blues Jr, and five different 5-string emandos.

----------


## journeybear

> Anyone who's reasonably informed about vintage "Mandocasters" knows that they had only four strings, one pickup, and no soundhole. So anyone who buys an instrument clearly depicted as having five strings, a soundhole and two pickups cannot reasonably expect to be getting a vintage "Mandocaster."


Well, yes, you're right about that. I should have checked in here first. My surfing led me to tdpri.com, a Fender discussion site, and there were pics of instruments with both four and five strings. Looking at that page again, I see the 5-string is not a Fender, despite its similarity. People here seem much better informed. Also, the first time I ever saw one was on the cover of a Tiny Moore record many years ago, and it had five strings. Of course, I'm looking at an image of that record now, "Tiny Moore - Music," and clearly his instrument is custom-made. But I had that thought in my mind and I figured that this would do until I can get that solid-body mandolin/mandola doubleneck built.  :Whistling: 




> Journeybear's instrument is, in all probability, this one. Yes, the ad uses the term "Mandocaster," but it also includes one picture clearly showing the soundhole, pickups, and number of strings -- _and_ states that the instrument was purchased "new" only "six or seven years ago." Clearly the eBay seller was not trying to convince anyone that he had a vintage Mandocaster for sale.


That's the baby. And the seller did say, and I quote: "My father bought it I guess about six or seven years ago new at our local guitar store." In my excitement I looked right past that "new" - dang those little words!  :Crying:  I saw the body shape was right and the Fender logo on the pegboard and that convinced me it was genuine. I wondered about the soundhole but didn't really think much of it. For all I knew it could have been a decal. Honestly.

When I got the instrument and looked inside at the label I noticed two things - made in Korea, and the model number. If I had known the model number earlier It would have helped with my research. Using that, I've found several places online where it's available - though not from Fender, as it appears to have been discontinued. The price I paid seems pretty much in keeping with the price range I've seen so far, and it IS in good shape and works just fine (except for the intonation on the C string, which I hope to adjust), so mostly I'm relieved I didn't end up in a bidding war and paying too much.  Perhaps in 40-50 years the rarity of such an instrument, part of a brief production run, could increase its value  :Laughing:  especially if some electric mandolinist becomes famous and the general public becomes more interested in these things ... Hey - it COULD happen! Indeed, it SHOULD!




> Ricky Skaggs used the term "Mandocaster" for the Joe Glaser instrument he played in the '80s; Eastwood uses it for the 8-string Tele-style instrument they currently produce. Neither Eastwood nor Ricky is in any danger of being sued by Fender for trademark infringement -- because there _is_ no trademark.


Wow! Really? That's weird. You'd think ... I thought ... one would think they would want some protection, the term being so obviously derived from the Strat/Tele designations. Then again, owing to the ignorance and apathy of the general public ("I don't know, and I don't care"), they may well not have given it much thought. That is, why should they care what they were called if they weren't exactly flying off the shelves at music stores. Well, someday ...

It IS actually a Mandocaster, made by Fender, though obviously not vintage. I'm still wondering, though, if someone here has had experience with both and can compare the two. I can't see spending the money for a vintage solidbody if the sound isn't much different. I used to have a lot of feedback problems with my Gibson EM-150 - after all, it IS a carved-top acoustic instrument with a magnetic pickup inserted in it - so much so that I stuffed bandanas into the f-holes to stop the resonance. Even then, it was hard to get a real rocking sound and jam compatibly with other amplified instruments without being very particular about the EQ and levels. I'm hoping to avoid that with the Fender, as I want a flexible, fluid sound that can be adapted to a wide variety of situations and genres.




> Five minutes on Emando.com would clear all of this up ...


NOW you tell me!  :Laughing: 

BTW, according to http://www.texasplayboys.net/Biographies/moore.htm: Billie "Tiny" Moore died at age 67  December 15, 1987 of a heart attack during a performance in Jackpot, Nevada.  

That's the way to go. Except for the audience, that could dampen their evening. But it's the musician's equivalent of a soldier or cowboy dying with his boots on.

----------


## journeybear

> As far as getting the most out of it goes, take it for a setup, then plug it into an all tube amp and turn it up!


Tubes ... ooooohhhhh (don't have an emoticon for Homer Simpson's shudder & drool) ... Right now I'm just putting it through my little Peavey practice amp and it sounds remarkably good for a little 8" speaker. I may have to dig my Marshall out of storage, though it was kind of skittish last I checked. Not a tube amp but it sounded pretty real. My old Ampeg, though, is another story ... I was reading somewhere on another list about amps, and I think a few people agreed (it can happen) about a certain Roland amp, which I will have to look into. Hereabouts, though, I usually am plugging into a PA, rendering such considerations moot.

----------


## man dough nollij



----------


## mrmando

> It IS actually a Mandocaster, made by Fender, though obviously not vintage. I'm still wondering, though, if someone here has had experience with both and can compare the two. I can't see spending the money for a vintage solidbody if the sound isn't much different.


Well, you'll be interested in the results of my feedback experiment, then! The FM-60E I'll be using just came in today, and two of the other 5-strings will be on their way soon. I don't have a vintage Mandocaster to compare it to, although I do have an FM-984.

----------


## journeybear

> Well, you'll be interested in the results of my feedback experiment, then! The FM-60E I'll be using just came in today, and two of the other 5-strings will be on their way soon. I don't have a vintage Mandocaster to compare it to, although I do have an FM-984.



Yes I am! What amp(s) are you using? Looking forward to the test results. I'll alert the media ...  :Smile: 

Oh, and man dough nollij - thanks for the Homer! Now for one with actually dripping drool ...

----------


## man dough nollij

For some odd reason both of those came from New Zealand. Now, those Kiwis know what's important.

I was over in Australia a couple of weeks ago, and the Simpsons is on four or five times a day there...

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> I just received a 5-string Fender MandoCaster I bought on ebay. I thought I was getting a bargain - maybe I am, I dunno, as I see them advertised in the $2500 - $3000 range, and I paid all of $400 and change. BUT now that I have it in my hands and can look at it, I'm a little leery, and wonder if I paid too much. 
> 
> I see it's a FM-60E, made in Korea rather recently, semi-hollow body. So it's definitely NOT what I was hoping for - vintage solid-body - but it does seem serviceable.



Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but we could collectively rattle off at least ten names of individuals right here that regulary scour the Bay for bargains on Vintage Mandocasters. (I ran "fender" in the auction mandolin auto-search parameters for nearly five years before I grew weary of sifting through the imports) I doubt Martin or Darrell especially would ever be asleep at the wheel and miss one of these gems for less than $2K...

----------


## mandroid

I have the FM60's sibling 8 string the 61.  the whole set of component electrics  will come off with the pickguard plate .

then another plate can be made ,
 with cut-outs a skosh longer
 then the whole universe of  blade Stratocaster format pickups lies before you.
like a stacked humbucker in the neck position, single coil at the bridge, 
better control pots , and a solid connecting jack.. 

  .. turn back to original by putting the original plate back on.

----------


## stratman62

I have a vintage mandocaster and it screams through a mesa boogie rocket 44.
Lay a bottle on it with some overdrive and people will run!!

----------


## journeybear

> I have a vintage mandocaster and it screams through a mesa boogie rocket 44.
> Lay a bottle on it with some overdrive and people will run!!


Run, yes, but which way?  :Laughing:  I do hope it will be TOWARD the stage, exclaiming, "What is that amazing sound? I've never heard anything like it! WOW!!!"  :Mandosmiley: 

Of course!

----------


## journeybear

> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but we could collectively rattle off at least ten names of individuals right here that regulary scour the Bay for bargains on Vintage Mandocasters. (I ran "fender" in the auction mandolin auto-search parameters for nearly five years before I grew weary of sifting through the imports) I doubt Martin or Darrell especially would ever be asleep at the wheel and miss one of these gems for less than $2K...



Yes, well, as they say (or someone said, I didn't make this up): If something seems too good to be true, it probably is. I was surprised, and pleased, that there was very little bidding on this fine young instrument, and now I know why.

But since I'm not a collector, I'm a player (shaking my head in disbelief  :Disbelief:  as I tally up the absurd number of instruments I own), I need an instrument to play, and if this will serve for now, then fine. If I ever come across a good deal on a solid-body vintage Mandocaster, and I have enough money at the time, then we will see what happens.  :Wink:  But like I told my friend who needs a kick in the pants to get working on my doubleneck, I'd rather give HIM the money for my dream machine that I would have to spend on a vintage Mandocaster, in order to have exactly what I want.

Fine instruments should be played, not collecting dust somewhere. How many Lloyd Loars are tucked away in some investors' vaults, never played, and all who love mandolins never get to hear what the best ever made sound like? It's akin to what violin aficionados would miss if they never heard a Stradivarius. I admit it, I am the guy who bought Mindy Jostyn's A-40 two years after she died because it deserved to be played, not hang on the wall, and I didn't even care too much about its condition. It needs work, but it plays OK, and since my F-12 had just been stolen  :Crying:  I needed something. And why not an instrument with a history, and a mission? I had to restrain myself last month from bidding on Carl Martin's mandolin, despite its condition. Owning that baby would have been truly an honor - the guy was great, a big influence, and his mandolin is a part of America's musical heritage. But like I said, I am not a collector (really), nor a museum, and I don't have a need for it in the performing sense. It belongs in a museum, or with someone who appreciates it and wants to carry on its legacy.

All right, I have veered off-topic for quite long enough. I apologize for my rather lengthy posts, but I do want to be clearly understood, and if it takes a bit of time and verbiage, then so it goes.  :Whistling:  And thank you for taking the time to read and respond.

----------


## stratman62

Run, yes, but which way?  I do hope it will be TOWARD the stage, exclaiming, "What is that amazing sound? I've never heard anything like it! WOW!!!" 

Of course! 

I guess as long as they're moving, I'm happy.

----------


## Shelby Eicher

The mandolin you have is a decent sounding instrument and should do what you bought it for(gigging). I was never a fan of the vintage Fenders. I played them a few times but they seemed small sounding. On the intonation issue with the C string. Yes the bridge is adjustable to set the intonation. The other factor you have to take into account is the string diameter. You may have to play with the gauges to get them to tune up. It can be done. Don't be afraid of putting a heavier string there. .050 - .052 - .053... It will tune up in you work with it.
Shelby

----------


## journeybear

> The mandolin you have is a decent sounding instrument and should do what you bought it for(gigging). I was never a fan of the vintage Fenders. I played them a few times but they seemed small sounding. On the intonation issue with the C string. Yes the bridge is adjustable to set the intonation. The other factor you have to take into account is the string diameter. You may have to play with the gauges to get them to tune up. It can be done. Don't be afraid of putting a heavier string there. .050 - .052 - .053... It will tune up if you work with it.
> Shelby


Hey!

Thanks for the tip re: string gauges. There's only so much play with the adjustable bridges. I've been a little frustrated so far. I've already sorted out the intonation on my MandoBird so I've been using that, but I do want to get into the lower register the Mandocaster opens up for me. Also, it has a stronger signal, though if I have to choose between good or loud, I know which I'll choose. (Not going with the "we ain't good, but we're loud" philosophy, espoused facetiously by Ron Thomason ... though sometimes ...  :Whistling: )

----------

